# north korea to attack us



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Read that on news when i googled north korea. are they serious is that guy on korean crack or something? The base here is so dead its scary.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

It is being reported that North Korea's young leader has authorized the NK Army to utilize "small nuclear weapons" against U.S. bases in the region to counter "American aggression" that is not specified.

This brings into play the theater nuclear weapons I mentioned in another thread. North Korea has man-portable nuclear weapons that can be positioned and then detonated remotely. They also have the ability to place these small weapons on their medium range (1000 mile) missiles, which could easily hit South Korea and our allies in Japan.

We now have two anti-missile destroyers in the area.

This is getting very serious. 

Thoughts and prayers to our military men and women in the region, and our allies as well.

The concern I have is how we got out of the Great Depression - a World War was caused by a country that suffered a serious defeat in a previous war, that had severe economic sanctions (war reparations in the case of Germany) that caused widespread hardships on the country's population, coupled with a military dictatorship that controlled the media exclusively and brainwashed its people with propaganda and militaristic films. North Korea is directly analogous to the totalitarian regime in Nazi Germany, except North Korea substitutes Communist totalitarian dictatorship for fascist rule; and unlike the Nazis, they are a nuclear power. And they appear to be beyond the desperation phase and are ready to wage war.

Now the only questions are: will they actually attack, and where? The people of South Korea are in grave danger, as are our 28,500 troops there.

And, with our "Great Recession" we could use a war to improve our own "warfare state" economy - just like how we did after WWII was over.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Administration needs a new position.

For me it would be: We are withdrawing all our troops from South Korea. South Korea is our friend
and any ounce of aggression against them will be met with ICBM's - plural.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

America builds military bases wherever it can. I do not believe we will ever withdraw.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> We now have two anti-missile destroyers in the area.
> 
> This is getting very serious.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to our military men and women in the region, and our allies as well.


 They have also brought in a GIANT radar platform mounted on a barge type vessel along with the US bases in Japan and Guam having eyes and ears on them as well,if Kim jr farts in his sleep,we'll know it and I have the utmost faith in our Military's men and womens determination and might and I also pray for their safety as I really think they could truly be in harms way.

And without trying to sound like a paranoid tin hat,but this guy is a nutjob and i'm starting to think now with closing the industrial complex in the DMZ and the fact that they have not moved military into positions,plus the carry nukes that could be well on their way here or elsewhere has me really concerned if we are more "on the brink" than possibly ever before.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Another World War will not pull us out of the recession. The reason we propsered and flourished post WWII was because we were the only industrialized nation left standing and all of Europe, Japan, and much of the Soviet bloc and Russia proper had to be rebuilt after being bombed into smithereens.

We don't have that industrial/economic luxury now.

This guy is a whack job threatening to send the planet spiraling into an ever escalating conflict. We can only hope China decides they have had enough and takes him out and claims North Korea as their own.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear China,

Do you want your North Koreans regular or extra chrispy?


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> And, with our "Great Recession" we could use a war to improve our own "warfare state" economy - just like how we did after WWII was over.


That really worked for us in Iraq and Afghanistan didnt it?


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

It's completely scary. I don't think Kim Un is lucid. He wouldn't be saying and doing the things he is if he were. Somebody give that guy a vallium. Stat! I believe I'll just step up my food stores a bit faster. Jeez. And wear my knees out with prayer.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

These threats are the same games that Kim Jong Ill used to do in order to get food and financial aid to NK. Kim Jong Un is doing the same thing. NK knows they have no chance if they waged war knowing their closest and most powerful ally (China) has already taken sides with the USA and the UN.

Stupidity on NK's part will be the only reason if a war breaks out.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually our economic decline in 07/8 came as we started bailing out of Iraq did it not? We also had a budget deficit of less than 200 billion in 07 I believe.



SSGT said:


> That really worked for us in Iraq and Afghanistan didnt it?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> These threats are the same games that Kim Jong Ill used to do in order to get food and financial aid to NK. Kim Jong Un is doing the same thing. NK knows they have no chance if they waged war knowing their closest and most powerful ally (China) has already taken sides with the USA and the UN.
> 
> Stupidity on NK's part will be the only reason if a war breaks out.


Actually I don't think that NK does anything without China's permission. NK should never have been allowed to produce nuclear weapons especially after all the deals we made with them and sending thousands of tons of food. You have to really think what will they be like if when they have a large nuclear stockpile, I would be willing to bet that there are several generals thing this may be the time to destroy the nuclear abilities and send a strong message to Iran. Just some of the things I can think of off my head that NK has done over the years and all without more then a verbal response.
Hacked several of our soldiers to death in the DMZ while cutting down a tree, Blew up a South Korean air liner, sent a small special military force into South Korea to assassinate the South Korean president, Took our ship the USS Pueblo and held the crew as prisoners, kidnapped Japanese tourist in South Korea and forced them to train their North Korean spies, counterfeited over 100 million a year of US $100 bills, Shelled the South Korean island a few years ago and then sunk a South Korean Ship. When is enough enough when now they are treating us.

And now it seems like perfect timing with the conflict between China and Japan over islands and US and China over the Taiwan. China will not do anything to help without some concessions from us such as sending weapons to Taiwan. North Korea couldn't exist with out help from China.

PS. Just watching the news and many are saying that a lot of what is going on is because Obama is seen as a very weak president who will not uses force. Obama sending two f-22 fighter and one guided missile ship is a joke.
We now have Russia flying over our air space with nuclear weapons and China hacking into our computer systems without impunity, and Obama is destroying our nuclear stockpiles as fast as he can which is another story.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> These threats are the same games that Kim Jong Ill used to do in order to get food and financial aid to NK. Kim Jong Un is doing the same thing. NK knows they have no chance if they waged war knowing their closest and most powerful ally (China) has already taken sides with the USA and the UN.
> 
> Stupidity on NK's part will be the only reason if a war breaks out.


The main difference between un and il is that un is a young man; il was a middle aged man by the time he stepped up to the plate. Young men make stupid decisions. I expect it is doubly so when they think they have a workable nuclear bomb behind them. The best possible solution is that one of his generals whacks him out before this goes too much further.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> These threats are the same games that Kim Jong Ill used to do in order to get food and financial aid to NK. Kim Jong Un is doing the same thing. NK knows they have no chance if they waged war knowing their closest and most powerful ally (China) has already taken sides with the USA and the UN.
> 
> Stupidity on NK's part will be the only reason if a war breaks out.


I wonder if it is possible that Kim Jong-un really doesn't know his countries true capabilities. As dumb as that may sound it is a very closed society and he has dismissed many of his generals. It wouldn't be the first time that the leader has intimidated all under him to a point that he is told only things they think he wants to hear.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You have a real point. It is possible that daddy was the same way and all he has ever heard was BS about how powerful NK is.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I wonder if it is possible that Kim Jong-un really doesn't know his countries true capabilities. As dumb as that may sound it is a very closed society and he has dismissed many of his generals. It wouldn't be the first time that the leader has intimidated all under him to a point that he is told only things they think he wants to hear.


 I do believe they are "out of touch" for the most part with the outside world,which is one of the things that makes this situation very different than past rhetoric with older leaders that knew when to stop,with this young leader (29 I believe) just makes this that much more dangerous of a situation.I just read on cnn that Kim jr. claims "time of explosion is near".


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ripon said:


> dear china,
> 
> do you want your north koreans regular or extra chrispy?


 lol


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

grinder37 said:


> I do believe they are "out of touch" for the most part with the outside world,which is one of the things that makes this situation very different than past rhetoric with older leaders that knew when to stop,with this young leader (29 I believe) just makes this that much more dangerous of a situation.I just read on cnn that Kim jr. claims "time of explosion is near".


In the last few years they shelled an South Korean island killing sever people and then torpedoed a South Korean navy ship on 26 March 2010 causing the deaths of 46 sailors with nothing more than a nasty letter from our state dept and South Korea. How hard would it be for his generals to convince him that the west is totally afraid of them and would you want to be the only general that tells him differently.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now thats he's playing the "nuke card",the US,SK,Japan and now China will not allow it.He is too close at pushing the envelope (the UN says he gone "too far already") that any action from them will be a very very bad move on their part.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

miho said:


> Read that on news when i googled north korea. are they serious is that guy on korean crack or something? The base here is so dead its scary.


USA has deployed 3 anti missile systems (2 aegis destroyers and another system) off of Korea which will effectively stop North Korea from performing long range missile tests. The US is conducting war games that are longer than a month in duration, that included the use of nuclear bombers. There isn't much more wiggle room in terms of North Korean response but I think the chance of anything happening is quite slim unless the Chinese forces were to back up NK which has been reported as unlikely.

If the North attacks first it could be quite devestating, although SK may have some secret defences. None the less at this point any border skirmishes could balloon into a very heavy damage death situation. Although I think the next few days should show if anything happens. If anything happens it will be before the end of the month but I would be willling to bet $50 north korea does not attack the south in total war this month. I'm even willing to bet $200 on that fact, if there are any takers.

It is condition yellow right now but nothing to be too concerned about over here on the eastern side of the continent. Any fallout from nuclear war over there will take 2-3 days to get to us over here so plenty of time and notice to prepare.

The only possible threat is that North Korean subs equiped with nuclear weapons have infiltrated the east or west coasts and that is highly unlikely aside from the odd agent implanted in SK or the US very little issue. The only realy issue is if Russia or China were to use it as a go to do a suprise attack, and I will bet $8000 my house and car it doesn't happen this week.

Its fine its really fine for us here on the eastern side of the continent.

I have some sodium bicarbonate (baking soda like arm and hammer...) and ordered in some potassium iodine... the stuff lasts forever... if you don't have some you can stock up your well your not dead but there is radiation kit... ... oh there is more of a chance of me winning the lottery sure I bought the stuff instead of scratch and win but I'm not much of a gambler.

It never hurts you to be prepared only your pocket book  You can get a lifetime supply of KI for less than $15

Like really what are the chances of China Shanghai'ing America, they are a rising dragon, why global war now? The west still hasn't sorted out dark matter.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Administration needs a new position.
> 
> For me it would be: We are withdrawing all our troops from South Korea. South Korea is our friend
> and any ounce of aggression against them will be met with ICBM's - plural.


I would agree that this has gone on long enough.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think China would want a shooting war. They wouldn't want to damage the collateral for all the loans they gave us.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

China doesn't approve of the nuclear posturing of North Korea. They don't want a nuclear war that close to their contry and the USA would never launch nuclear wepons in such a crouded area - the collateral damage would be unmanageable. High yield conventional smart bombs would desumate the area without the long term effects of a nuclear exchange. The smart way would be an air war with special bombs and air to surface missiles and bombs ranging from 500lb. to the MOAB in specilal situations. A few EMP generators in specific areas, anti radar missile strikes on the air and protective sites followed with bunker busters in the fortified safe locations for the military and government and MOABs in the industrial and nuclear facilities. Then you could just invite the south to walk in and set up a new government for the area. China might complain but it would be lip service and not a meaningful action. I really think they would welcome the stability it would bring to the area.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

This has been going on since the end of the Korean War. the Norks make big noise about fighting, to get more money and more stuff from the international community. It has worked brilliantly for both of the previous "Dear Leaders". The real concern here is that this _child_ may miscalculate by over extending the same tactic.

If he miscalculates, it will result in a shooting war that he knows he cannot win unless the Chinese get involved. and this is not October of 1950. What are the odds that China will get into a shooting war with the largest global trade partner and largest debtor over anything other than Thaiwan...? zip, zilch, nada

The cynic sees this as just talk. The prepper maybe sees it a little differently, but as long as no one at the border gets too frisky this will blow over.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The biggest difference between the father and son is that the father had control of the military while the son is under the military's control.
It is a volitile situation just waiting for one insult that leads to a temper tantrum and strong military action.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Gen. Douglas McArthur wanted to nuke NK to win the Korean War but wimpy Pres Truman was shocked and sacked him, and as a result NK has been a festering commie cesspit ever since, it's not a country it's a joke, led by a wacko tub o' lard..


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Gen. Douglas McArthur wanted to nuke NK to win the Korean War but wimpy Pres Truman was shocked and sacked him, and as a result NK has been a festering commie cesspit ever since, it's not a country it's a joke, led by a wacko tub o' lard..


I think they sacked him because he wanted to sanction 16 nukes and carry on over the NK border into China and Russia and nuke them all simultaneously which would have wiped out communism in one swift pre-emptive strike but it's the what if it went wrong that put Truman off.
But you were nearlly right Jimbo so well done for trying.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I don't think China would want a shooting war. They wouldn't want to damage the collateral for all the loans they gave us.


It would be like a drug dealer killing his best customer. Look at how much Chinese crap is sold thru Wal-Mart.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How much oil ,food and cash did Clinton give NK to stop their Nuke program? How did that work out.
I know it is a bit simplistic but game over, either jump foggy or shut up your move NK.
When foggy don't jump send notice on new set of rules that will be enforced with out any in put from NK.
Should foggy even wiggle a little frog leg stew with out delay. New history class there once was a place called NK it is now a lake on China's boarder


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> How much oil ,food and cash did Clinton give NK to stop their Nuke program? How did that work out.
> I know it is a bit simplistic but game over, either jump foggy or shut up your move NK.
> When foggy don't jump send notice on new set of rules that will be enforced with out any in put from NK.
> Should foggy even wiggle a little frog leg stew with out delay. New history class there once was a place called NK it is now a lake on China's boarder


I prefer to think that we could visit the new island nation of Korea.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

brandonnash said:


> I prefer to think that we could visit the new island nation of Korea.


 Works for me Oceans front property has good value most of the time. There maybe some clean up needed . But heck a job is a job and I know darn well Sk can work . I mean that in a good way


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

If war does break out I have my metal bucket to wear on my head and a pitchfork waiting in the garage. I will meet these stupid threats with stupid preparedness. And then when nothing happens I'll go back inside and be embarrassed. NO wait, I'll go on Natgeo.

"Hi, I'm Leon, and I am preparing for North Korea to launch a nuclear missile at the United States attached to the head of a Nerf brand stomp-launcher."

The kid is thirty years old, fat and stupid. We're basically working with a burger king clerk and a military made up of people who think he's their god and that his father's birth was foretold by a blue hummingbird. Yeah. I'm totally scared so bad I'm sleeping well at night. Maybe for an encore he can threaten to blow up the sun.

They shouldn't tease us like that. I'd pay good money to see Washington get nuked.


----------

